# Shower Valve Location



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Does anyone know about any prohibitions for the location of a shower valve under the IPC?

Specifically, if I installed a shower valve and head on the back wall of the shower (assuming three walls) would that be allowed?

The inspector doesn't like that the owner (or future owner's for that matter) would have to reach through the spray of the shower to turn it on and off or make adjustments to the shower. He said this wasn't code. I can't find a reference. It makes sense, but then this is a weird situation (isn't it always?).


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds like a load of crap to me. Ask him to tell you where it says that in your code book.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

The only restrictions Under the IPC in VA are it can't be on an exterior 2x4 wall. That's all I know about


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

woberkrom said:


> Does anyone know about any prohibitions for the location of a shower valve under the IPC?
> 
> Specifically, if I installed a shower valve and head on the back wall of the shower (assuming three walls) would that be allowed?
> 
> The inspector doesn't like that the owner (or future owner's for that matter) would have to reach through the spray of the shower to turn it on and off or make adjustments to the shower. He said this wasn't code. I can't find a reference. It makes sense, but then this is a weird situation (isn't it always?).



why would you want to reach through the spray coming at you to adjust temp.? Never, never, never would you want shower spray on you to turn on fixture or adjust temp.. Also, that set-up allows for shower spray to get onto floor surface. Maybe not code, but certainly common sense.:thumbsup:


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

mccmech said:


> why would you want to reach through the spray coming at you to adjust temp.? Never, never, never would you want shower spray on you to turn on fixture or adjust temp.. Also, that set-up allows for shower spray to get onto floor surface. Maybe not code, but certainly common sense.:thumbsup:



Architect/Designer + Owner's Desired Location =/= Common Sense

:whistling2:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

only on a handicap. not on a regular shower or tub.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

woberkrom said:


> Does anyone know about any prohibitions for the location of a shower valve under the IPC?
> 
> Specifically, if I installed a shower valve and head on the back wall of the shower (assuming three walls) would that be allowed?
> 
> The inspector doesn't like that the owner (or future owner's for that matter) would have to reach through the spray of the shower to turn it on and off or make adjustments to the shower. He said this wasn't code. I can't find a reference. It makes sense, but then this is a weird situation (isn't it always?).


That would be a Code violation here.

411.10 Location of Valves and Heads. Control valves and
showerheads shall be located on the sidewall of shower compartments
or otherwise arranged so that the showerhead does
not discharge directly at the entrance to the compartment and
the bather can adjust the valves prior to stepping into the
shower spray.

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I just checked the St. Louis .Gov site and it says you are still using the 2003 UPC. 

CITY OF SAINT LOUIS
DEPARTMENT OF PUBLIC SAFETY
BUILDING DIVISION
CURRENT CODES IN EFFECT
As of February 3, 2011


Building	2009 International Building Code
Ordinance 68788/ Date adopted: 11-08-10 
Existing Building	2009 International Existing Building Code
Ordinance 69790/ Date adopted: 11-08-10
Residential	2009 International Residential Code
Ordinance 68789/ Date adopted: 11-08-10
Energy	2009 International Energy Conservation Code
Ordinance 68792/ Date adopted: 11-08-10
Property Maintenance	2009 International Property Maintenance Code
Ordinance 68791/ Date adopted: 11-08-10
Fire Prevention	1999 BOCA National Fire Prevention Code
Ordinance 64772/ Date adopted: 11-08-99
Plumbing	2003 Uniform Plumbing Code
Ordinance 66615/ Date adopted: 02-22-05
Mechanical	2009 International Mechanical Code
Ordinance 68639/ Date adopted 04-21-10
Fuel Gas	2009 International Fuel Gas Code
Ordinance 68638/ Date adopted 04-21-10
Electrical	2011 National Electrical Code
Ordinance 68831/ Date adopted 02-03-11
Zoning	City of St. Louis Zoning Ordnances
Ordinance 59979/ Date adopted 07-30-86



Here is the applicable Code:

412.11 Location of Valves and Heads. Control
valves and shower heads shall be located on the
sidewall of shower compartments or be otherwise
arranged so that the shower head does not discharge
directly at the entrance to the compartment and the
bather can adjust the valves prior to stepping into the
shower spray.

Mark


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> I just checked the St. Louis .Gov site and it says you are still using the 2003 UPC.
> 
> CITY OF SAINT LOUIS
> DEPARTMENT OF PUBLIC SAFETY
> ...


This is in Webster Groves, which uses either the 2003 IPC or some later version of the IPC. I couldn't find anything in my IPC books under showers, but it could be in the IBC book (which I don't have) or maybe in a section I wasn't looking in.

Some day, I am going to make a bi-color map of the St. Louis metro area's plumbing codes by region. Maybe I will introduce more colors if necessary to reflect amendments and where they differ.


----------

